# A Teen's Photography



## Khawaja (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm a 15 year old teen from Pakistan and just kicked off my Photography life  and don't have a good camera neither experience. I'm using a Nikon Coolpix L19. I hope I can learn a lot from here and yeah critiques are appreciated. Anything that will make me get better is appreciated . Some of my Photo's from my trips in different countries(Copying from Flickr I hope it's not against the rules):



Light by Khawaja Talha, on Flickr




Blazing Fire by Khawaja Talha, on Flickr




DSCN1923 by Khawaja Talha, on Flickr




Light Trail by Khawaja Talha, on Flickr




Camel by Khawaja Talha, on Flickr




Uchisar Castle by Khawaja Talha, on Flickr




Valley of Birds by Khawaja Talha, on Flickr




Cage by Khawaja Talha, on Flickr




Turkish Pottery by Khawaja Talha, on Flickr




Topkapi Palace Flowers by Khawaja Talha, on Flickr




Blue Mosque by Khawaja Talha, on Flickr

Please Comment and Thanks in Advance ^_^


----------



## angy (Jun 12, 2011)

I think you are on the right track being a beginner and all and working with a Coolpix. I honestly think that as long as you like your photos, then you shouldn't take harsh criticisms to heart. However, I would suggest that you focus more on composition and asking yourself what do you want to get out of this photo and how to achieve that? For example, that camel picture is interesting but if you had show it at a wider frame and perhaps have the camel fill in a bit more of the frame, it might have made for more a dynamic photo and you may not have edited it the way you did. Also, I think that you have to think about composition because you want to draw the eye in so that it will eventually look at every part of the picture which will then make up the whole. If you always center a subject for example, the eye quickly looks at it and loses interest quicker (unless it's a very powerful central subject). So, definitely think about composition and once you have that down, I would suggest upgrading to a camera that you can more control over the exposure settings. Hope I helped! But you're on the right track... oh and one more thing, just have fun with it!


----------



## Pgeobc (Jun 12, 2011)

Well, it looks to me like you are off to a good start. You seem to have an eye, young or not, for composition and color, Better yet, you seem to inherently know what is interesting, so keep it up. Don't stop now, don't worry about criticism, just take more pictures and get the practice. Digital space on a camera is dirt cheap, so go for it.

Do pay a small amount of attention to formal composition rules and really get to know your equipment. After you have accumulated many images that you like, then ask the criticism questions. At least that way, you will be able to spot trends in your work.

In other words: time taking pictures and numbers of decent images mean more than the criticism. Find your own style and rely on your built-in sense of what is right.


----------



## Sameen (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey,
I'm just gonna say "same here".I'm 15 and I am also a pakistani and I know there aren't many opportunities in Pakistan to learn photography.I have a nikon L21 and I know it isn't much of a professional camera so good job with these.Some of these are really good with the color splash effect, the one where you capture the whole city e.t.c.I think you capture buildings and landscapes pretty well, but the angles of flowers need improvement.Just try and focus on one part of the flower, you need not capture the whole flower.Anyway I'm a begginer too so you don't actually have to listen to my unnecessary blabber.


----------



## Khawaja (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey Guys I'm Back and for good this time! This time I'm passionate, really passionate. I'll be very soon getting a hold of a Super Zoom Camera(P500 or something) (Sadly, still don't have big enough pockets for a DSLR).

Till Then Enjoy The clicks below and let me know if I have improved(Keeping in mind I just started again ). Camera: Nikon S4150





Burger King Anyone? by Khawaja Talha, on Flickr

I hope I have focused better now 




the Beach Scene by Khawaja Talha, on Flickr




Down The Alley.... by Khawaja Talha, on Flickr

Random Flick From a Bus 





The Eagle Stands Proud by Khawaja Talha, on Flickr

and finally comes the magic of my mobile camera 




Flower by Khawaja Talha, on Flickr


----------



## enzodm (Mar 25, 2012)

Good start, but try to read and experiment on basic composition rules, e.g. 10 Top Photography Composition Rules | Photography Mad . Composition is mostly independent from camera quality, so you can work on it even with what you have now.

Two more basic suggestions.
 Be careful on horizon. Your beach scene, for example, is ruined by the tilt of the sea. Water is always horizontal, and our eyes feel there is something wrong, if it is not. 
Be careful not to crop away parts unless willing to do so. The last flower is cropped on the right, for example.


----------



## Khawaja (Mar 27, 2012)

^Hmmm... Thanks A Bunch! Will keep em in mind now and really thanks for the link to composition rules, pretty useful.


----------

